# Marshall Yngwie Malmsteen Signature YJM100 100W



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Love to try one out, but they aint cheap. I like the features on this one










http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...100-100w-tube-guitar-amp-head/h74995000000000


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Was reading a thread/review on TGP about this and the owner said it was awesome and more versatile than the Slash model that just came out.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

This amp is getting incredible reviews...but the Slash one is a POS..spent an afternoon with one...i personnaly called it a one trick pony....and the powerscalling sucked tone like crazy..but it was really modded for the YJM model



pickslide said:


> Was reading a thread/review on TGP about this and the owner said it was awesome and more versatile than the Slash model that just came out.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

pickslide said:


> Was reading a thread/review on TGP about this and the owner said it was awesome and more versatile than the Slash model that just came out.


I heard the same thing. I'd love to give this thing a go!


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd rather just play through a real 1987x and a boost.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

JCM50 said:


> I'd rather just play through a real 1987x and a boost.


Must be nice having a place where you can crank it up and not get fined, or go deaf 

I would love to do the same, but realistically, I can't even crank my 35 watt JTM45 in my house without it being too loud. Even at our practice space, if I turned it up without an attenuator, two things would happen. 

1) I wouldn't hear the rest of the band anymore, which makes practice problematic
2) I wouldn't hear anything again, ever

Our space is maybe 20x20 and a fully cranked tube amp easily overloads the room. Unless I'm playing in a giant room, I don't want to be _anywhere NEAR_ a fully cranked Marshall. Especially not a 100w beast. The 1987 is 50w, no?


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Must be nice having a place where you can crank it up and not get fined, or go deaf


I've got a THD for home use and band rehearsals.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

A good attenuator is a great thing.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

JCM50 said:


> I've got a THD for home use and band rehearsals.


Oh ok, then I don't get why you don't dig the amp. I thought you were against the idea of the variable voltage, but as an attenuator user, I'm guessing not. It's not like this is a super hot-rodded Marshall, it's essentially a 1959 with some creature comforts. Granted the 'verb and the FX loop may be unnecessary, but they can be taken out of the circuit and you have a 1959 with self-biasing, footswitchable gain and an attenuator! Awesome!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Oh ok, then I don't get why you don't dig the amp. I thought you were against the idea of the variable voltage, but as an attenuator user, I'm guessing not. It's not like this is a super hot-rodded Marshall, it's essentially a 1959 with some creature comforts. Granted the 'verb and the FX loop may be unnecessary, but they can be taken out of the circuit and you have a 1959 with self-biasing, footswitchable gain and an attenuator! Awesome!


I agree. Marshall put together a nice one here


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I agree. Marshall put together a nice one here


Can't wait to see these hit the resale market. I agree the price is steep, but if you consider that getting a 1959SLP runs you $2,350, the $2,500 for the YJM is a no-brainer. Especially when you have to drop $300+ on a HO/UA, THD or any other decent attenuator.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

NO ONE seems to have that amp in Canada...might be hard to get one since it's a very limited run of around 500 i think. so used price might not go down very fast. i SO want to give one a run doh..but search all Quebec stores..and nada...zip...nothing.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> NO ONE seems to have that amp in Canada...might be hard to get one since it's a very limited run of around 500 i think. so used price might not go down very fast. i SO want to give one a run doh..but search all Quebec stores..and nada...zip...nothing.


wow, 500 eh? I didn't realize they were that limited. Yeah, if so, the used price ain't gonna be any better!

Hopefully the next signature amp the release will have a larger run, lower price and some of the same features


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> wow, 500 eh? I didn't realize they were that limited. Yeah, if so, the used price ain't gonna be any better!
> 
> Hopefully the next signature amp the release will have a larger run, lower price and some of the same features


I thought this one was just being added to the regular production like the slash etc


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I thought this one was just being added to the regular production like the slash etc


 The number I keep hearing is 1500 units. Long and McQuade has had a few units but I ordered mine from my local shop and the Marshall rep keeps telling them to be patient.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

There are a couple on ebay for $2500. 

I was watching some demos of this amp and it does sound like a really good plexi with some modern features. For $2500, I think you could get an excellent boutique plexi and attenuator and be right at the same place with some cash to spare. One demo compared the volume of this amp to the AFD and they both registered around 125 db which this shop said was the loudest amp they ever tested. Attenuation is definitely needed lol!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

THe thing for me...on the YJM100 i like compared to the regular plexi is the internal attenuator, wish i was told is simply amazing...a fixed version of the Slash model, the effect loop and digital reverb, and Gain boost wish is switchable...awsome modern features on old school tone.



pickslide said:


> There are a couple on ebay for $2500.
> 
> I was watching some demos of this amp and it does sound like a really good plexi with some modern features. For $2500, I think you could get an excellent boutique plexi and attenuator and be right at the same place with some cash to spare. One demo compared the volume of this amp to the AFD and they both registered around 125 db which this shop said was the loudest amp they ever tested. Attenuation is definitely needed lol!


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope that Marshall stops putting out Slash anything and that the YJM becomes a non-sig amp.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I played the New Slash head nice amp... have not played the YJM... one came to Calgary that I know of it was at MMS South... sold immediatly as did the 2 slash heads.
Just MHO but Marshall seems to be making better Signature amps than anything else... they are costly tho but hey any good amp is.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I got the call today, YJM100 is in! I'm picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

seadonkey said:


> I got the call today, YJM100 is in! I'm picking it up tomorrow.


I will be looking forward to a review for sure


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

seadonkey said:


> I got the call today, YJM100 is in! I'm picking it up tomorrow.


Let me know how much it is so i can compare to the price locally..


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Would love to hear a review. 

I think I saw one on ebay yesterday sitting at $2000.


----------

